# dwa bites



## steza (Dec 6, 2009)

has anyone here who has kept or keeps DWA managed to be unlucky enough to get bitten by one of your 'HOTS' not something id like to try but its somthing ive been wondering


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Not much chance of keepers revealing their mistakes on here......too many f***wits that'll spread it all over the place and create all sorts of sh1t...............remember Viperlover??


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

My illegally kept tiger chewed off my arm and leg!

No body knows about it.........doh! Me and my big mouth!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

slippery42 said:


> My illegally kept tiger chewed off my arm and leg!
> 
> No body knows about it.........doh! Me and my big mouth!


Nasty! how do you find typing now?

And I think viper lover was before my time


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

If you look around there are bite reports dotted about here and there on various forums and websites. I doubt many private keepers will discuss their own experiences on here though mate.


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

Jaggers said:


> Nasty! how do you find typing now?
> 
> And I think viper lover was before my time


You didn't miss much useful. In his short time posting in here he managed to irritate pretty much every single DWA keeper on the forum by spouting out dangerous advice he had collated from various other parts of the internet despite him being a 16 year old kid yet to own a corn snake or similar starter reptile. 

From that since the DWA keepers community is rather small his reputation has spread, particularly as someone managed to persuade Mark O'Shea to create an account on here and post until he got tired of the crap that Viperlover was coming out with.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

George_Milllett said:


> You didn't miss much useful. In his short time posting in here he managed to irritate pretty much every single DWA keeper on the forum by spouting out dangerous advice he had collated from various other parts of the internet despite him being a 16 year old kid yet to own a corn snake or similar starter reptile.
> 
> From that since the DWA keepers community is rather small his reputation has spread, particularly as someone managed to persuade Mark O'Shea to create an account on here and post until he got tired of the crap that Viperlover was coming out with.


 
LOL sorry it makes me laugh when some one who has never had the experiance personally to be able to advise on how to keep the animal


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

hes still at it, just not on here hes giving lessons on captive king cobra husbandry over on captive bred.


----------



## Dreamz21 (Apr 12, 2009)

Haha viperlover still at it with his 'advice'


----------



## cardinalgrom (Aug 23, 2010)

as in cork hat Mark O'Shea? wow hes a legend:notworthy::notworthy:!! surley a man of his calibre would wife the floor with a 16yr old noob? why hasnt he come back??


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

SiUK said:


> hes still at it, just not on here hes giving lessons on captive king cobra husbandry over on captive bred.


just logged on myself and its true! got the same user name and everything!


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

cardinalgrom said:


> as in cork hat Mark O'Shea? wow hes a legend:notworthy::notworthy:!! surley a man of his calibre would wife the floor with a 16yr old noob? why hasnt he come back??


 
Unfortunatly it evolved into a text book example of why you should never argue with idiots. James was able to drag Mark down to his level and beat him with experience. See here for an example of one of James' threads.

To be fair to the real DWA keepers here they did show him a lot of patience initially and continue to show me great paitience as I am in a similar situation as I am a non-keeper currently but where I read and absorb far more than I post James jumped straight in and refused to take good advice from the people here on how to go about acheiving his ambition of owning 'hots'.


----------

